

My internship on the Khan Academy iOS team - kasrak
http://www.kasrak.com/writing/khan-internship/

======
crm416
Can't speak highly enough of the Khan Academy internship experience--I
interned with Kasra last summer and it was a pretty incredible few months.
From the team to the mission to the culture to the work itself, it's A+ all
around. If you're looking for a software internship, I highly recommend
applying.

(By the way: the Khan Academy iPad app actually shipped _today_. Congrats to
everyone back at Khan HQ!)

~~~
andymatuschak
We're serious about intern mentorship: [http://bjk5.com/post/23266999170/how-
intern-mentorship-works...](http://bjk5.com/post/23266999170/how-intern-
mentorship-works-at-khan-academy)

If you're an iOS dev who wants to be mentored for a few months by a former
UIKit author, hit me up. :) andy@khanacademy.org

~~~
avinassh
any chance you would consider mentoring remotely?

~~~
andymatuschak
We've been pretty insistent on colocation for internships in particular, just
because we think synchronous and serendipitous interactions are really
important in these kind of apprenticeships.

But I'd love to be wrong and discover a way to achieve the same quality of
results remotely and asynchronously.

------
noobermin
Looking at that made me think about us back in the brick-and-mortar version of
Khan Academy, us in the university. Our analogous tools like mastering physics
and webassign, while they have improved, pale in comparison to Khan Academy's
up and coming tools.

------
jianshen
Wonderful write-up and I'm happy to see some details and work that didn't make
it into production get some attention here. It's often those exercises that we
discard that make us better at what we do.

Sounds like a stellar internship!

------
tunesmith
Are internships still only for people still in college? That's what I always
thought, but I read some articles recently that indicated some programmers
with 15-20 years experience are going around and working "paid internships".
(I don't really understand the difference between that and a plain old
contract.)

~~~
andymatuschak
Anyone can apply for an internship; you can think of it as a paid, fixed-
duration, apprentice-like position.

~~~
Fomite
Only sometimes is it paid, and indeed the rise of the unpaid internship "for
experience" is something of a problem.

~~~
Kronopath
While you may be correct in general, this is the guy who wrote the
parenthetical at the end of the article who (presumably) runs Khan Academy's
internship program.

------
SeanDav
Does Khan Academy only support iOS and Apple? A quick search seems to indicate
that they do not support Android.

------
neerajdotname2
Where can I find the source code for the scratchpad work. I would like to take
a look at it to understand it better since this could be an excellent addon to
an educational app I am building for my kids.

------
fnayr
I tried playing the video of the scaling down video animation on safari on iOS
and every time I closed the video it would immediately pop back up. I had to
quit safari actually to get out of the loop.

~~~
kasrak
Ah sorry about that! Is that on an iPhone or iPad?

Edit: should be fixed now.

~~~
fnayr
Thanks, it is. (It was iPhone, I should have specified that).

------
serve_yay
These interactions look wonderful. Good on ya.

------
d3141
Nice write-up!

~~~
corysama
Please note that the HN community takes a rather strict approach when
moderating comments that contribute noise to the conversation. "Nice article!"
comments are routinely downvoted. As is sarcasm, witticisms, memes, references
and other styles of comments that occur frequently but do not contribute to
the discussion. It's a knowingly doomed attempt to hold back the flood of
noise that covers Reddit. Welcome to Hacker News!

~~~
d3141
My apologies, I'll keep that in mind for future posts/comments.

